# Gurkha Shaggy in Sydney



## leojvs (May 10, 2007)

Me and my gf went for an afternoon in Sydney's Darling Harbour on Saturday arvo/night. We stayed for dinner in Chinatown then went and walked along the harbour afterwards. 
Dinner was peking duck with plum sauce and honey chicken, with a Tooheys Extra Dry.

The night was perfect. Weather was great, not too cold, and no wind, so I figured it was high time I pulled out a smoke.

Beautiful way to finish off a night, laying on a wharf/pontoon smoking a cigar, looking at the lights with my girl right by my side.

sorry bout the quality of the pics..

The 2nd last pic I had a good laugh at. I dont know if "morning glory" has the same meaning over there as it does here. I will try and explain....
A morning glory can only happen to guys..... its when you first wake of a morning, and your trowsers are....ummm...tighter than normal. Thats a morning glory....


----------



## amateurke (Mar 28, 2008)

Love your storry, expecialy the last part!! By the way, that Ghurkha is a great smoke!!


----------



## LkyLindy (Feb 1, 2008)

Well- good morning to you also Bahahaha


----------



## leojvs (May 10, 2007)

oh it really was a great smoke! the burn was perfect, the ash strong and white, the aroma was lovely, and i will be getting more!

oh, from a tourist point of view, in the 1st pic, thats centerpoint tower on the left.


----------



## happy1 (Jun 29, 2007)

Nice pics!!


----------



## mhlatke (Oct 13, 2007)

Great pics - sounds like a fantastic night.
The Shaggy is a great stick!


----------



## sofaman (Jun 20, 2007)

Good Times!!!


----------



## Bullybreed (Jun 25, 2007)

aka a P-boner...

love the city pics

was that the same China town Romper Stomper was filmed at?


----------



## Doogie (Oct 15, 2007)

great pics, nice cigar


----------



## karmaz00 (Dec 5, 2007)

nice pics


----------



## Petite_Flavored_Sweetie (Feb 5, 2008)

hmm maybe it just meant flower


----------



## dravensghost (Sep 21, 2007)

:lol:
great story


----------



## Paint (Mar 1, 2008)

Great time i am sure,looks like a fun place to be .


----------



## tp1smokin (Nov 8, 2007)

the flame just grabs that cigar and runs what a beauty


----------



## big04deuce (May 16, 2008)

Love the shaggy!! thx for the pics!


----------



## leojvs (May 10, 2007)

Bullybreed said:


> aka a P-boner...
> 
> love the city pics
> 
> was that the same China town Romper Stomper was filmed at?


Im not too sure. Cant get anything up on google..


----------

